# ok, so now the second amp is f'ing up... a/d/s/ repair help?



## QuickGLX (Nov 10, 2009)

So I had a p640, which had an issue with the crossover switch... Since I couldn't find a replacement part I, unfortunately, bought another ads amp- a p840... That one lasted just long enough for me to make a custom mounting for it in a position so that it can be the only amp that will fit in its place. Worked great for 6 months before one channel started to sporadically work. Usually when it was cold outside, before the amp would warm up. crank up the volume and the channel would cut in and work usually until I turn the car off at least. I couldn't stand that for long, and it started getting worse... So I found another ads amp on here, this one a p4100.2, which just so happens to have the same footprint as the p840. Since I was running it as a four channel for hte front stage anyway, great....

Well Now that amp is exibiting the same issues as the one it replaced. Again, probably 6 f'n months later. So what to do? Try to repair one of these junk amps? Anyone have any experience repairing these? I need some help. I can't afford to replace it with something else or waste time getting it to fit..


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

QuickGLX said:


> So I had a p640, which had an issue with the crossover switch... Since I couldn't find a replacement part I, unfortunately, bought another ads amp- a p840... That one lasted just long enough for me to make a custom mounting for it in a position so that it can be the only amp that will fit in its place. Worked great for 6 months before one channel started to sporadically work. Usually when it was cold outside, before the amp would warm up. crank up the volume and the channel would cut in and work usually until I turn the car off at least. I couldn't stand that for long, and it started getting worse... So I found another ads amp on here, this one a p4100.2, which just so happens to have the same footprint as the p840. Since I was running it as a four channel for hte front stage anyway, great....
> 
> Well Now that amp is exibiting the same issues as the one it replaced. Again, probably 6 f'n months later. So what to do? Try to repair one of these junk amps? Anyone have any experience repairing these? I need some help. I can't afford to replace it with something else or waste time getting it to fit..


It might be your cabling. Moving things around may have made the problem go away for a time then return once the weather changed. I've been there...


----------



## QuickGLX (Nov 10, 2009)

^ good tip, but issue before was on right side midbass channel, now its the left mid/ tweeter channel...


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

QuickGLX said:


> ^ good tip, but issue before was on right side midbass channel, now its the left mid/ tweeter channel...


Well, that's crap. These amps aren't hard to work on. I would start by checking the soldering around the input jacks for cracks. Yes, you have to take the amp apart - just take pictures and put the screws into a bowl. You'll be fine.

Even better, post pics here, and we'll help walk you through it.


----------

